# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  output march3

## ngocbh2001

Chào cả nhà


Hiện tai mình có chế 1 cái máy cát đĩa hợp kim dùng march3.
về phần output mình đã dùng lênh: M3/M5 để on/off pitton khí nén thứ nhất
                                                    M8/M9 để on /off pitton khí nén thứ 2

Vấn đề là mình muốn on/off tự động cái motor cắt nhưng không còn câu lệnh để cài đặt cho output,

Mong các bạn chỉ giúp

Thân!

----------


## CKD

Lệnh M có thể tạo thêm tuỳ ý qua các macro *.m1s
Rồi tuỳ nhu cầu kích hoạt các IO thế nào mà viết macro cho phù hợp.

Khái niệm bạn cần tìm hiểu thêm là Mach3 VB macro  :Smile:

----------


## spkt2004

Nếu không muốn viết mảco có thể xử lý nhanh vụ này bằng vài cái relay gắn ngoài anh nhé.
2^2 =4 đó anh. Gọi là dùng mạch giải mã 2 sang 4 đường. Nhu cầu của anh là 3 đường là ok rồi.
Ps: em nhanh nhảu nên quên mất là anh cần đồng thời. Nếu dùng đồng thời thì không dùng cách này được rồi.

----------


## Thanhvienmoi

Bác coppy cái m3 rồi đổi tên thành m4 m6 hay m? Cũng dc tùy ý bác, rồi bác cứ làm như m3 m5 là dc ạ

----------


## vusvus

Trong macro có activesignal(outputxxx) hoặc deactivesignal(outputxxx) là dc bác ợ

----------


## ngocbh2001

làm sao mình copy được phần lập trình của m3 dưoc bác?
Còn phần hứong dẫn của bạn vusvus  mình không rõ lắm,bạn có thể nói chi tiết hơn không

----------


## CKD

> làm sao mình copy được phần lập trình của m3 dưoc bác?
> Còn phần hứong dẫn của bạn vusvus  mình không rõ lắm,bạn có thể nói chi tiết hơn không


Bác nên tìm hiểu về Mach3 VB macro, cũng như các IO của mach3.

----------

